# Automator - déporter des dossiers



## turbine38 (21 Mai 2015)

salut a tous, peut etre la question a t elle deja était posé, mais voila . J'aimerais automatiser des déplacement de dossier et fichiers entrant .

je m'explique :

régulièrement , un collègue de boulot m'envoi un dossier contenant des fichiers Documents excel dans un dossier partagé via dropbox

J'aimerais qu'automator déplace ce dossier dans un autre (a traiter) .

Cmt faire cela ? je suis débutant dans l'utilisation d'automator , merci de votre compréhension .

Bonne journée  a tous 
Christophe


----------



## Berthold (21 Mai 2015)

Une p'tite recherche plus tard…


----------



## turbine38 (21 Mai 2015)

Berthold a dit:


> Une p'tite recherche plus tard…



Noté , merci , je vais regarder ça . Mais comment faire pour dire par contre, je veut déplacer seulement des dossiers qui contiennent uniquement des fichiers excel (ou autres filtre) ?

merci


----------



## Berthold (21 Mai 2015)

Par exemple :


----------



## Berthold (21 Mai 2015)

Après, il faut que tu fouilles dans les actions de dossier, visiblement ça peut t'intéresser, si un fichier xls ou xlsx est enregistré dans ce dossier, le script le déplace, etc.


----------

